# Abetta Endurance Saddle



## bsms

I don't think it would fit as well. I had an Abetta with FQHB. The gullet wasn't bad, but the bars went too far back on my mare's back. It was OK for walking, and not bad if posting, but she'd get ****y about a sitting trot. With a Circle Y Arabian tree, she does not. My other Arabian - an Appy who is 3/4 Arabian by breeding - has an even shorter back.

An Arabian tree should have two significant changes. The bars should be set at a flatter angle than most FQHBs, and the bars should be shorter in length. However, every manufacturer is different, and I don't know if Abetta makes both of those changes. The ad mentions tree length on the Arabian saddle, so I'd guess at least one gets changed. 

For endurance riding, how the saddle fits the horse is much more important than saving $10 on the price of the saddle.


----------



## mystykat

I just recently purchased the Abetta Arabian saddle..and there is a really big difference in fit. Arabians are built a lot different and the Arabian tree in the saddle is made to accomadate that. You may not see the difference on a fully finished saddle, but when looking at trees there's a substantial difference.


----------



## jillybean19

Thanks for the info! I couldn't tell from anything but the term "Arabian" that it actually was anything different. (having gone through planning a wedding, I'm skeptical of prices being jacked up simply because of a label rather than actual modifications... i.e. the cost of a "necklace and earrings set" vs. a "bridal set" haha) I think I'm going to go for the Arabian version of the saddle with more cusion, $50 more but worth it for my horse! How did the Arabian tree fit your horse? Were you happy with the Abetta?


----------



## Golden Horse

Can't help with the Arab part, but I LOVED my Abetta Serenity and I'm still kicking myself for selling it, so comfortable.


----------



## mystykat

jillybean19 said:


> Thanks for the info! I couldn't tell from anything but the term "Arabian" that it actually was anything different. (having gone through planning a wedding, I'm skeptical of prices being jacked up simply because of a label rather than actual modifications... i.e. the cost of a "necklace and earrings set" vs. a "bridal set" haha) I think I'm going to go for the Arabian version of the saddle with more cusion, $50 more but worth it for my horse! How did the Arabian tree fit your horse? Were you happy with the Abetta?


 
Very much so, with semi quarter horse saddles he would buck from time to time - the tree was too long on his back, created pressure and weight distribution on him where it would have been normal on other horses. It fits at his wither like most semi-quarter horse trees do. I say most because some tend to be different. He's so much happier in this saddle. And my bum loves this saddle as well :lol: Very comfortable, and LIGHT!!!


----------



## mystykat

I bought mine from ABETTA Arab Endurance Saddle Endurance Saddles English HorseLoverZ.com
At the time it was cheaper than anywhere else with decent shipping to Canada which is where I am.


----------



## jillybean19

Fantastic, I can't wait to get it! That site seems to be the cheapest, plus I can get a matching bridle, breast collar, and girth strap for only $65 and all free shipping! So now I've got to find a way to come up with $530 haha - I'm working on selling my current saddle so I can offset the price... Thanks for the recommendations and reviews though!


----------



## jillybean19

Ok, so I was able to use some Abetta saddles from a local tack shop and tried them all on Snickers - but none of them fit! They all put an intense amount of pressure just behind the shoulder, where apparently the Arabian saddle is rounded to fill in the hallow that is usually just behind the scapula. However, he has muscle there rather than a hallow, so there's a lot of pressure! I put picture below to show where I'm talking about on the saddle. The Arabian was the worst, and the wide quarter horse tree wasn't much better. The regular Quarter Horse tree was the closest, and I honestly think that a 3/4 quarter horse tree would work and that's what the trainer uses on all the Arabians where I got him. However, from as much as I can tell, Abetta doesn't make any endurance models that size. They do have the flex tree (Abetta Nylon Stealth Flex Endurance Saddle), but I've never used one before and am not sure if that would solve the problem. Any suggestions? I'd really like to get an Abetta if it'll work, but if anyone has another suggestion for similar quality and price I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## jillybean19

Opps, sorry, there's no such thing as a 3/4 quarter horse saddle. I meant the trainer uses and recommended trying a semi quarter horse saddle )8


----------



## Failbhe

Hi, I know this post is pretty old, but I'm also looking at an Abetta endurance saddle for my arab cross. She's an arab/quarter horse cross, but her build to me looks very arab. She's only 14.2 hh and she does have a pretty short back. 

Unfortunately there aren't any tack shops in my area that stock Abetta (or anything other than $3000 'performance' saddles) and so I'll need to order everything online. I've already ordered one saddle I need to send back (an Australian stock saddle - thought I'd try something new, and I hate it  ) and I'd really hate to send back another... but if that's what happens I guess that's what happens.

Anyway, she does have a slender back and I think where you're referring to the saddle filling in 'hollows' would actually work for her... I guess I'm going to bite the bullet and order one. I really hope I don't have to send another one back!

Did you end up getting a saddle, jillybean? What kind?


----------



## Saddlebag

If the saddle has a genuine Ralide tree it doesn't matter who made the rest of the saddle, the fit will be the same. There will be a difference in the length of the bars as a 17 will be longer but 15" and 16" remain the same.


----------

